# Frage zu "Run as Administrator"



## Starkiller360 (18. September 2010)

Wenn ich manche Programme zum Beispiel Xfire installieren will, kommt ein "Run as..." Fenster wo ich es als "Current user" oder als "Administrator" ausführen kann, wenn ich auf Current user klicke passiert nichts und bei Administrator habe ich kein Passwort, aber wenn ich auf das Programm mit der rechten Maustaste klicke und als Admin ausführe, funktioniert die installation. Dieses "Run as..." Fenster ist bis jetzt noch nie passiert kann man es vielleicht irgendwo ausschalten? Ich bin der Admin vom Computer.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. September 2010)

Ich glaub, das kommt von alleine weg, sobald der Rechner wirklich erkennt, dass du Admin bist. 

Guck genau nach, vllt hast du irgendwo etwas vergessen. 

Ich hatte sowas, als ich mir mein Notebook gekauft habe, da konnte ich alles konfigurieren etc., mir aber erst nach Wochen aufgefallen ist, dass ich eingeschränkte Rechte habe


----------



## Starkiller360 (18. September 2010)

Überall steht das ich Admin bin was auch stimmt, aber dieses "Run as" kommt trotzdem manchmal vor (zur Zeit nicht). Wenn es wieder kommt Melde ich mich wieder, danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (19. September 2010)

am besten gleich mit nem Screenshot


----------



## HeNrY (19. September 2010)

Das kommt daher, wenn das Programm selbst administrative Rechte braucht.
Sonst laufen die Programme immer mit beschnittenen Rechten.
So segnest du ab, dass die Programme auf tieferliegende Ressourcen und Funktionen zugreifen dürfen und ev. auch Systemeinstellungen vornehmen dürfen.

Freu dich drüber das Windows 7 sowas hat


----------

